# Considering Saltwater Tank



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I've been in the fish hobby for about a year now, starting out with freshwater because, quite honestly, it seemed the safest way to go for a beginner.

Now that I'm a little more experienced, I've been taking a look at some saltwater pictures, and there are a lot of fish out there that are quite attractive and I would love to bring into my home at some point.

My biggest concern is that I've been told by a few people that saltwater can be an absolute NIGHTMARE! A lot of cleaning (several times a week), harder chemistry balance to maintain, fish and equipment are extremely pricey, and apparently they don't live very long?

I'm just wondering if it's even worth the hastle for some prettier looking fish, or if these are all just rumors of from over paranoid people that are also new to the hobby.

Any imput on this would be great  Thanks very much!


----------



## daplatapus (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I think you got info from someone who had some really bad experiences but I don't believe that it's the general consensus. I ran a cichlid tank for 4 years but now I've got an 80 gal SW tank and I think it's actually easier to maintain. Yes, water quality is a much bigger issue, especially if you've got coral. But other than running a magnetic cleaner over my glass in my display tank every other day or so, my tank doesn't need cleaning. My live stock does the cleaning for me. But, there are certain cardinal rules that just CANNOT be broken by new SW enthusiasts. Research, research, research. That will be your friend.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

SW is a very expensive hobby. SW fish are much more pricey than FW fish and also Be prepare to spend quite a bit of money on equipment and corals. Those people were definitely right about this part.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

easier than red cherry shrimps for me =D


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

yvr75 said:


> SW is a very expensive hobby. SW fish are much more pricey than FW fish and also Be prepare to spend quite a bit of money on equipment and corals. Those people were definitely right about this part.


I totally agree!! I just started my first SW tank and its only a 15 gallon....I spent ALOT of money and I'm not done yet. I just upgraded my lights to a AI Sol. You will be spending alot of money wheather you buy the equipment used or new. This hobby is definately a money pit and addictive!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

also interested setup a SW tank for my kids. they like nemo very much!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

start with a minimum 40 gallon max 100 
i started with an astablished tank its a 125 gallon so im speeking for a fish only system easy altho i have had problems with my skimmer overflows excetra but it is wouth the extra mony and effort . food for fish is more more mony and so are the fish ! spent 70 $ on my red sea sail fin tang (mum was mad )haha live rock is 3 -8 $ per pound so its more equitment more mony thats it. same amount of work i think you just got to get the hang of it !!! trust me its worth it


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

just make shour its not wild coucht there taking masiv amounts of clown fish out of the ocean get a home bred one !


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Like previously mentioned, SW is very expensive relative to freshwater.

I'm new to the hobby myself, and I've probably spent upwards of $1500 on my 40gal tank so far. Keep in mind that you don't drop $1000 overnight (you can of course) Start with the tank and stand. and slowly build up your equipment list.

Lighting
Protein Skimmer
Heater
Filtration device (if not using live rock)
etc.

I think the most I spent in one outing was $600, and that was because of tax return fun.

There is more maintenance, but that's all part of the hobby.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

raeven said:


> ....
> My biggest concern is that I've been told by a few people that saltwater can be an absolute NIGHTMARE! A lot of cleaning (several times a week), harder chemistry balance to maintain, fish and equipment are extremely pricey, and apparently they don't live very long?
> ...


If you don't overstock your tank, overfeed your fish and have adequate filtration (good skimmer etc), you shouldn't clean your saltwater tank more than your fresh water tank. I clean once every 2 weeks. I could go longer than that but my wife will nag at me.
Start with a fish only tank and you can save yourself of most of chemical headaches. 
Buying used equipments can save you tons of money. Again, do your research before you buy (new or used). There are a lot of "junk" equipments out there. Not necessary broken but they simply don't work even brand new.
marine fish can live a long time in a well maintained system. 10-15 years is their average life span in the wild.
Also go as big as you can. A lot of people don't realize that most marine fish need a lot of space to feel comfortable. Big tanks have other advantages too like more stable parameters, etc.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

The colour and the varieties of SW fish makes it so attractive and additive. You have to be very discipline to your spending. I suggest you to limit your number trips to LFS and set a monthly budget. It is very hard to resist the temptation when you see the beautiful SW fishes and corals.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For the thousandth time, my sw addiction is more expensive than a crack habit

It also gives me a lot of pleasure and keeps me out of trouble (most of the time).

Maintenance is not really as bad as you've been told. Larger systems are more expensive, but more stable and usually less maintenance.

If you really want to check out some systems before you decide, pm me and come on over some time.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i got my 125 gallon for 700 nice display tank skimmer twice what i needfilter the same way lots of live rock 100 puonds sand aproximitly 4 watts per gallon 4 heeters 3 power heads test stuf food 250 $ worth of fish so i got a good deel buy used !!


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

I got into this hobby over a year ago with no prior experience whatsoever,i just did alot of research and for a very impatient guy like me,taught me how to be patient....just take it easy and most important of all...have fun


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Go have a look at SeaHorse_ Fanatic's if you can they are beautiful tanks and he will give you some great advice and tips as well, and as said already try and buy used if possible.
I just set up a month ago for the first SW tank and it's very addicting, welcome to the "bright" side.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

SeaHorse_ Fanatic's tanks are amazing verry beautiful and i love the jelly fish !!!


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Yes, hobby is quite expensive. I got my used 34 gallon Red Sea Max tank for just $200 w/ stand, knick knacks and now, only 10 months later, over $2000. Not sure where the money went as most stuff were just frags and not expensive $30 - $50 corals. 

It is an addictive hobby with no end in sight ( ie. add a sump, led lights, vortech wavemaker, reactors, better skimmer, timers , controllers, water top offs and so on )... my wife asks, where does it end??? - a future bigger tank and a frag tank to help pay off the big tank.
regs
msjboy


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

I purchased myself a yellow-headed goby from King Eds. Messy little critter. Fun to watch though.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

you should get a pistol shrimmp to go with it


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i agreee the partner ship is fun to wach


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

yellow head goby as in Valenciennea strigata? I don't think it's a shrimp goby. Therefore it won't form a symbiotic relationship with a pistol shrimp.


----------

